# Motherboard mit Wlan?



## Austi2k (11. Januar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich ein Mainboard mit WLan on board? Oder lohnt sich sowas nicht, bzw. zu teuer oder noch nicht ausgereift?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2013)

Natürlich gibt es das.
Hier hast du alle Bretter für Sockel 1155 mit Wlan.
Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit div. Schnittstellen: WLAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das Asus Z77 V ist dabei das günstigste.


----------



## dmxforever (11. Januar 2013)

Ich würde aber eher zu einem günstigeren Board ohne Wlan greifen und mir einen USB-Wlan-Stick besorgen, da dadurch auch eine gewisse Mobilität gegeben ist und man den Empfänger je nach Signalstärke positionieren kann.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (11. Januar 2013)

dmxforever schrieb:


> Ich würde aber eher zu einem günstigeren Board ohne Wlan greifen und mir einen USB-Wlan-Stick besorgen, da dadurch auch eine gewisse Mobilität gegeben ist und man den Empfänger je nach Signalstärke positionieren kann.


 
Die Antennen vom Asus Board z.B. kann man auch nach Lust und Laune positionieren! Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Fireb0ng (11. Januar 2013)

Bei einem Stick könnte man aber ne USB Verlängerung(die wsl. jeder zuhause liegen hat) dran machen dadurch wäre der Radius größer.

Ansonsten würde ich drauf auchten das die Antennen extern sind siehe Post drüber.
Interne können schnell mit Frust enden


----------

